# Maddy found a use for cats...



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

they make great pillows!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww so great to see dogs and cats being friends


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

wot wonderful pics i love em :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

that's really sweet


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

The cat doesn't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thats sooo cute!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, love the close up.
That view out your window is amazing!!


----------



## modernl (Dec 8, 2009)

She's loooooossshh :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, bless! Those racing hounds just love to snuggle dont they?......with anybody!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw that melts my heart  what an adorable dog, she has the most gentlest and loving face. What a great bunch of pics to see first thing in the morning for me


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww how cute


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

your cat and dog is such a picture love you cat so cute


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

These are some truly amazing shots. They look like best friends. The dog and the cat are both huge. At least they look big in this picture. I like the sweet shot of the dog laying his head on the sleeping kitty. Very cute.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

fantastic pics,lovely to see a greyhound snuggled up with a cat,they have such a bad rep for cats


----------



## zturtilli (Aug 5, 2009)

"Maddy found a use for cats..."

Definitely... A friend and a pillow.. LOL... They look so cute.. and love blacks.. their coat looks so slick!!! love them...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

How cute :thumbsup:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw lovely pics! I love it when animals snuggle up together!


----------

